# Snowman Logic Problem



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

From the clues, determine the name of the family that had made snowmen, what type of hat each snowman had, the color of its scarf and one other accessory to add to its wardrobe.

*Families:* Blizzard, Frost, Chill, Slete, Thaw
*Type of hat*: baseball cap, bobble cap, derby, top hat, fedora
*Color of scarf*: black and white stripes, blue, green and white stripes, orange, red
*Accessory*: broom, earmuffs, pipe. eyeglasses. umbrella

The pipe belonged to the snowman of the Chill family.

The derby and earmuffs accompanied different snowmen.

The earmuffs weren't on the Thaw family's snowman.

The Blizzard children built the snowman with a bobble cap.

The bobble-capped snowman's scarf did not contain the color white.

The blue scarf and the fedora hat were seen on the same snowman.

The Frost family did not have the snowman with the blue scarf.

One snowman sported eyeglasses and a baseball cap.

The snowman with the baseball cap did not wear the green and white scarf.

One snowman's wardrobe consisted of both a red scarf and an umbrella.

The Slete family's snowman wore an orange scarf, but did not have earmuffs or eyeglasses.


----------

